
ACLU: Reimagining the Role of Police - michaelrkn
https://www.aclu.org/news/criminal-law-reform/reimagining-the-role-of-police/
======
verdverm
I did not see anything really forward looking or profound.

Their suggestion is to redefine things so they are not criminal and take away
budget.

These in no way address the core or foundational issues of racism and
inequality.

